
OpenJDK to Migrate to GitHub - luhenry
https://openjdk.java.net/jeps/369
======
rvz

        Goals:
        Host all OpenJDK Git repositories at https://github.com/openjdk/.
    

First, LLVM and now OpenJDK? I would be happier if this was creating an
official mirror but no; it's the entire project.

There is nothing wrong with having a self-hosted GitLab/BitBucket instance
these days. Migrating to Github is basically a no-go for a project like
OpenJDK since once GitHub goes down it takes everything with it.

Since OpenJDK is using Mercurial this also means that they have to convert all
their mercurial history into Git! Is it really worth the move?

    
    
        Alternatives
    
      1. Keep using Mercurial and the existing OpenJDK workflow. (For repos as large as those for the JDK, we do not expect it to be practical to use hg-git or similar tools to retain a client-side Mercurial version of a server-side Git master repo.)
    
      2. Use GitLab EE as the external source-code hosting provider.
    
      3. Use BitBucket as the external source-code hosting provider.
    

Out of all options: (1) is the best option. (2) is sort of OK but GitLab can
be replaced with "open-source hosting provider".

